# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Другие новости  >  В сервисных центрах процветает мошенничество

## ALEX(XX)

Сотрудники британского новостного сайта Sky News проверили порядочность и добросовестность сотрудников фирм по ремонту компьютеров. Журналисты оборудовали новенький ноутбук скрытой камерой и специальным шпионским ПО, отслеживающим манипуляции над машиной. После этого организаторы слегка выдвинули из гнезда модуль памяти, спровоцировав невозможность загрузки компьютера, и поочередно обратились в шесть лондонских мастерских по ремонту компьютеров. Для устранения поломки достаточно было установить чип на свое место, однако действия ремонтников этим отнюдь не ограничились. Рекорд недобросовестности установили сотрудники фирмы Laptop Revival. Изучив ноутбук, и, разумеется, обнаружив причину неисправности, инженер предложил заменить вышедшую из строя материнскую плату на новую, стоимостью в 130 фунтов стерлингов. Кроме того, сотрудник мастерской не смог отказать себе в удовольствии покопаться в файлах на жестком диске и охотно проглотил оставленную наживку в виде фотографий одной из сотрудниц Sky в купальнике-бикини. Скрытая камера зафиксировала довольное выражение лица техника при просмотре фотоснимков. Кроме того, мужчина не преминул поделиться находкой со своими коллегами. 
Чуть позже другой ремонтник включил уже исправный компьютер для того, чтобы ознакомиться с содержимым папки «Личное» и сохранил несколько файлов на флэшку. Кстати, при подключении портативного носителя к ноутбуку, шпионская программа обнаружила на нем целую папку с аналогичными снимками. Любопытный инженер также скопировал файл, содержащий пароли к учетным записям Facebook, Hotmail, eBay и NatWest Bank, и даже попытался немедленно зайти на сайты под чужим именем. Однако здесь его постигла неудача, так как журналисты вбили в машину фальшивыe реквизиты. 
Сотрудник другой фирмы также не смог пройти мимо папки со столь привлекательным названием и быстро просмотрел снимки, предварительно оглядевшись по сторонам. На заданный впоследствии вопрос о правомерности и порядочности такого поступка техник ответил, что лишь хотел убедиться в работоспособности модулей памяти. 
Ремонтник из третьей мастерской, как и его упомянутый выше коллега, также вписал в составленный счет новую материнскую плату и без зазрения совести взял с клиента 230 фунтов стерлингов. Позже представитель фирмы заявила, что это стандартная плата, взимаемая за ремонт компьютеров, не проходящих по гарантии. 
Сотрудник компании четвертой конторы быстро обнаружил и устранил неисправность, после чего позвонил клиенту и сообщил о необходимости более тщательной диагностики. За полный осмотр ноутбука организаторы расследования заплатили 145 фунтов. Позже руководство фирмы, поставленное в известность об эксперименте, возвратило часть средств и принесло извинения. 
Пятая компания решила проблему с чипом памяти, но, очевидно на всякий случай, предложила приобрести и установить новую «материнку». Получив отказ, техники по непонятным причинам вернули систему в исходное, нерабочее состояние. 
И только в одной мастерской проблема была решена в кратчайшие сроки. Более того, техники отказались брать плату за такой пустяковый ремонт. 
Обозреватели Sky News рекомендуют всем ПК-владельцам проявлять бдительность и осторожность при общении с сотрудниками сервисных центров и мастерских по ремонту компьютерной техники

securitylab.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## anton_dr

Так вот почему я до сих пор езжу на 10-летней тойоте, а не на кайене.
Надо только начать обманывать клиентов.
На самом деле, зная рынок "изнутри", у нас это распространено не меньше. И отказ в ремонте по гарантии, с последующим сдиранием денег за ремонт с клиента, и проведением в базе производителя по линии гарантии. И пустяковый "ремонт", описанный выше, за который в редких случаях (я кстати, такое практикую, бывает  :Smiley: ) и денег то не стоит брать, нередко оборачивается крупными затратами со стороны клиента в недобросовестных сервисных центрах. Всё это есть, и никогда не изменится. Как и в других областях услуг, всегда будут "честные" сервисы, и "нечестные". Что самое обидное, зачастую первые вынуждены закрываться от недостатка средств, а вторые процветают...

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Угу.. Это испокон веков так... Отдай часовщику - половину механики переставит левой, отдай в телерадиомастерскую - новые блоки снимут, б/у поставят... ну, и т.д

----------


## PavelP

Интересная статья... в России тоже самое- только доходит до того, что могут сами реально поломать лишь бы деньгой не делиться! Сейчас (в РФ) видеокарточка валяется клиентская(x285 nvidia)- пару месяцев назад отдал по причине того, что с ней системник вообще не запускается- мне долго голову мурыжили и результат такой- отдают её мне и говорят- обнружили царапину! А царапинка на массе стеклолита и ни одну дорожку не затрагивает! Сейчас в защиту прав потреба потащу и к сторонним оценщикам...
 В США тоже бабосы заряжают, но по делу... тебе скажут- у вас отошла планка памяти либо сами либо мы но за 50$ вот и думай))) А ещё там фича есть- типа как страховка медецинская- платишь конторе ~100 баксов (цена зависит от фаршика) в год и если чего- к тебе приезжает сотрудник и на месте анализирует проблемку далее либо на месте решает либо увозит на денёк, в стоимость входит замена в случае поломки на аналогичную деталь.

----------


## HoaX

> Угу.. Это испокон веков так... Отдай часовщику - половину механики переставит левой, отдай в телерадиомастерскую - новые блоки снимут, б/у поставят... ну, и т.д


Работал я в мастерской по ремонту аудио-видео-теле, никогда не ставили б/у блоки, не предупредив клиента. Правда, мастерская была небольшая, частная, с гарантийными аппаратами отправляли в авторизованные СЦ.
Было что "ой, блин, ну ваще-ваще срочно надо!", предупреждали, что есть б/у, но гарантий давать на это не будем. 
Одного балбеса отговаривали чинить приемник полчаса, рассказав, сколько это будет стоить и почему.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Ну, я не спорю, есть и нормальные СЦ

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Ну, я не спорю, есть и нормальные СЦ


Норальные СЦ действительно есть, сам видел (например, авторизованные СЦ от HP, меняющие все узлами бесплатно, даже не спрося гарантийного талона). Но это исключения из правил - намного чаще встречается обратное ... причем это процветает в компьютерных сервисах, в автосервисах, сервисах ремонта аппаратуры - клиента откровенно разводят на бабки, если видят, что он не сильно разбирается в предметной области

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Немаловажную роль играет психологический фактор. Когда к тебе заваливается хамло, слегка при деньгах, но ставящее тебя ниже червяка - святое дело такого наказать. Но, когда человек ведёт себя адекватно и просто просит помочь с проблемой, которую он решить не в состоянии - неважно сколько он заплатит, важна помощь. Я знавал всяких - и козлов понтованых и нормальных людей с деньгами, но, которые уважают тебя и твой труд, которые понимают, что в данной проблеме они не смогут разобраться и простых работяг, для которых их девайс - любимое средство, помогающее расслабиться после работы. Пусть это Маяк-233 или Электроника-302, но человеку приятен этот аппарат.. Вот с такими приятно работать. А когда тебе говорят: "Слышь, лошара, тут чёто не работает, на, посмотри, заплатим". А потом за каждую копейку душу вывернет.. Вот тут да... Злости не хватает

----------


## Step

> Норальные СЦ действительно есть, сам видел (например, авторизованные СЦ от HP, меняющие все узлами бесплатно, даже не спрося гарантийного талона).


 В этом позволю с Вами не согласиться :Smiley: . У HP гарантия по серийному номеру, Alexxx  не даст соврать, может быть.  А так - вредные товарищи. По Москве, по Спартаковской знаю. Спрашивают - где ваш картридж? Картридж - расходный материал. Кончился - и выкинул. Ну само собой вытащил заправленный, пропылесосил М3-ой(Alexxx знает :Smiley:  ), и принес аппарат. Нет, им хочется и картридж посмотреть, чтоб радостно объяснить, что из-за картриджа у вас гарантия кончилась, у вас лазерный блок полетел из-за картриджа. Это как винт у вертолета лопнул из-за  агрессивной музыки в наушниках у пилота :Smiley: .   Очень не любят HP с деньгами расставаться.   Хотя, если по-белому целиком, то может быть. Заплатить за аппарат 1000 долларов, платить в год по 3000 долларов, за то, что любой второй товарищ со startcopy.ru может за 300 сделать..  Зато все красиво :Smiley: .

----------


## ALEX(XX)

По опыту - авторизованные СЦ любыми путями стараются объявить поломку не гарантийной. Но, есть такие случаи, когда приходит ЦУ менять в такой-то партии такие-то детали без вопросов ибо провтыкали на производстве.
Простенький пример, когда у Dlink пошла в работу серия DIR (100, 300 и т.д.) - там была лажа с прошивкой, а при перепрошивке каждый 2-й аппарат запарывался и требовал обращения в СЦ или прямых рук и круглой головы хозяина. Dlink советовал исправлять лажу с прошивкой - залитием новой, а в связи с багом - у людей начали массово помирать аппараты  :Smiley:  А случай то не гарантийный  :Wink:  Чётко в гарантии написано. Крику было.. Ух. Так вот пришло ЦУ в СЦ - эти серии брать на перепрошивку как гарантию

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> В этом позволю с Вами не согласиться. У HP гарантия по серийному номеру, Alexxx не даст соврать, может быть. А так - вредные товарищи.


Вредные - это другая сторона вопроса  :Smiley:  Естетственно, любому СЦ выгодно списать требующую достаточно глобального ремонта или замены поломку не на кривизну аппарата, а скажем на неправильную его эксплуатацию и т.п. - но это же не прямой развод обратившегося на бабки за счет надумывания несуществующих проблем.

*Добавлено через 7 минут*




> Простенький пример, когда у Dlink пошла в работу серия DIR (100, 300 и т.д.) - там была лажа с прошивкой, а при перепрошивке каждый 2-й аппарат запарывался и требовал обращения в СЦ или прямых рук и круглой головы хозяина.


DLink - Это вообще отдельная "песня". У меня валяется аппарат DFL-800 (роутер + Firewall + балансировщик нагрузки), так он вообще нерабочий - он или виснет, или балансирует нагрузку но перезагружается самопроизвольно, или наоборот  :Smiley:  Причем стабильной прошивки нет, и обновленные прошики могут запросто убить аппарат, вгоняя его в ступор или циклическую перезагрузку

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Хм... Вообще - аппарат хороший. У меня младший брат - DFL-210. Работает очень стабильно. Но, следует признать - что с длинком как повезёт

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Кстати, там недавно на DFL новые прошивки вышли

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Хм... Вообще - аппарат хороший. У меня младший брат - DFL-210. Работает очень стабильно. Но, следует признать - что с длинком как повезёт
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> Кстати, там недавно на DFL новые прошивки вышли


Офтоп: Аппарат хороший, если использовать его как хаб или роутер типа 804-го  :Smiley:  А если пытаться использовать его как полноценный роутер согласно заявленным характеристикам - то полный капут. На родной прошике балансировка нагрузки существует только в теории, равно как и мониторинг живости канала (только ARP запросы и проверка физического коннекта - ICMP и более продвинутых методов нет), а на новых прошивках балансировка вроде как появилась, мониторинг тоже - но с ней аппарат самопроизвольно перезагружается и (или) переконнекчивается. Проблема известная, ее решения пока нет и неясно, когда будет

----------


## Макcим

Ни кто не проводил исследований на тему "мошенничество в частных клиниках"? Проводить не нужный ремонт и брать за него бабки, это фигня, по сравнению с не нужными операциями, не нужными обследованиями, не нужными лекарствами и т.д.

----------

